# Books about amillennialism



## ClayPot

For someone who would like to study amillennialism in more detail, what book(s) would you recommend?

I know that Sam Storms has a new book out: _ Kingdom Come: The Amillennial Alternative_. There is also _A Case for Amillennialism_ by Kim Riddlebarger. How do these compare? Are there better books?


----------



## Somerset

I like Riddlebarger. His book is easy to follow and he is gracious towards those he disagrees with.


----------



## Hamalas

I've heard very good things about "The Promise of the Future" by Cornelius Venema.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

The Bible and the Future by Anthony Hoekma is also good.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Below is a list of books (a couple of articles and one mp3 sermon series included) on Amillennialism and Revelation commentaries that are amil, plus one book on Daniel. There are a few I have not listed as I do not have them. I may add to this list as I am able.

I haven’t read Storms’ new book yet, but have looked through it. His is primarily a refutation of the premil view (he also refutes postmil) and a defense of the amil. I think it will be very good.

Riddlebarger’s two books (listed below) are both excellent; the one on antichrist is superb.

Venema’s _Promise of the Future_ has replaced Hoekema’s _The Bible and the Future _as the eschatology textbook of choice in the P&R seminaries (so I have heard). Both are excellent. I think Venema’s up-to-date views make it preferable if one has to choose between the two.

Engelsma’s two _lengthy_ articles on Amillennialism are outstanding. The book version of _Christ’s Spiritual Kingdom_ is preferable.

The Revelation commentators listed are all amil, all of them in the camp of “eclectic” interpretive methodology, or “modified idealist”, per Greg Beale, who seems to be taking the lead in the field of Revelation studies at this time.

Still, the others are also very good. Of especial note is Bauckham’s _The Theology of the Book of Revelation_ – a smaller work of 169 pages – filled as it is with profound insights and observations.

​* = recommended

*Bibliography for Revelation and Amil:*

* G.K. Beale, _New International Greek Testament Commentary: Revelation_; _The IVP New Testament Commentary Series: 1-2 Thessalonians_; _Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament_; _Handbook on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament: Exegesis and Interpretation_; and _The Use of Daniel in Jewish Apocalyptic Literature and in the Revelation of St. John_
​* Dennis E. Johnson, _Triumph of the Lamb_
​* Cornelis P. Venema, _The Promise of the Future_
​* William Hendriksen, _More Than Conquerors_; and _Three Lectures on the Book of Revelation_
​* Michael Wilcock, _The Message of Revelation_
​* Richard Bauckham, _The Climax of Prophecy_; and _The Theology of the Book of Revelation_
​* Kim Riddlebarger, _The Man of Sin: Uncovering the Truth About the Antichrist_; and, _A Case for Amillennialism: Understanding the End Times_
​* David J. Engelsma, _Christ’s Spiritual Kingdom: A Defense of _Reformed_ Amillennialism _(A shortened online version); and _The Messianic Kingdom and Civil Government_ (article)
​* Stephen S. Smalley, _The Revelation To John: A Commentary on the Greek Text of the Apocalypse_
​* Vern Poythress, _The Returning King: A Guide to the Book of Revelation_
​* R.C.H. Lenski, _The Interpretation of St. John’s Revelation_
​* Stuart Olyott, _Dare to Stand Alone: Daniel Simply Explained_
​* Samuel E. Waldron, _The End Times Made Simple_
​* Anthony Hoekema, _The Bible and the Future_
​* Simon J. Kistemaker, _New Testament Commentary: Revelation_
​* Arturo Azurdia, _An Exposition of the Book of Revelation (81 MP3 sermons)_
William E. Cox, _Amillennialism Today_
​* Leon Morris, _The Book of Revelation (Revised Edition)_
​* G.B. Caird, _The Revelation of Saint John_
Richard Bewes, _The Lamb Wins_
Herman Hoeksema, _Behold, He Cometh!_ [with some reservations]
​* Sam Storms, _Kingdom Come: The Amillennial Alternative _(he was premil, and now uses his old knowledge to expose its errors)
Ian Boxall, _The Revelation of Saint John

---------

_I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Rich Koster

Steve, I hope you didn't hurt your back carrying all of that treasure out


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

It'll hurt my back if I have to move again, Rich. I hope to stay in this NYC apartment until the Lord calls me home. I hope to get a good amount of this treasure into my head, and put it to profitable use in teaching. Already I've been assigned to teach a series of classes on Revelation for the church in the fall, which I much look forward to.


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Samuel E. Waldron, The End Times Made Simple



Also add 
Samuel E. Waldron, *More* End Times Made Simple


----------



## theydonman

I am very surprised that no one seems to have mentioned "More than Conquerors" by William Hendriksen.


----------



## Rich Koster

Jerusalem Blade said:


> It'll hurt my back if I have to move again, Rich. I hope to stay in this NYC apartment until the Lord calls me home. I hope to get a good amount of this treasure into my head, and put it to profitable use in teaching. Already I've been assigned to teach a series of classes on Revelation for the church in the fall, which I much look forward to.



I believe preparing for that class will be as much of a blessing to you as those who receive the fruit of your labor.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Don't forget William Cox's Final Things also. http://www.amazon.com/BIBLICAL-STUDIES-FINAL-THINGS-WILLIAM/dp/0875521525

Venema's book was one of my favorites.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Tony, Hendriksen is mentioned in my list above. He is one of the best, and also earliest of the modern amils.


----------



## RamistThomist

Riddlebarger's talks on amillennialism are somewhat better than his books. His book presupposes an acceptance of a certain flavor of Covenant theology that not all Reformed accept. I learned a lot from his book, though I prefer Anthony Hoekema. Hoekema truly understands the challenge that Isaiah 65:20 poses and he is most honest in wrestling with it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

"The Promise of the Future" by Cornelius Venema is the best A-Mill book out there precisely because he is one of the only A-Mill writers that takes Postmillennialism as a _serious_ biblical position. Riddlebarger's book dismisses the Historic Post-Mill (and the Partial-Preterism variety) with a wave of the hand.


----------



## Shawn Mathis

Anyone read Jay Adams' The Time is at Hand? He also has one on Daniel.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Benjamin, while I would not contest that Venema’s amil book is among the very best, I would not judge Riddlebarger’s as less good just because he does not devote more than scant space to refuting both the premil and postmil views; his presentation of the amil is very good; he also gives very little space to his critique of preterism – full and partial – but his book is not meant to be a more comprehensive study of eschatology as Venema’s is.


Shawn, I’ve read both of Adam’s books and, while I very much liked his earlier _The Time Is At Hand_ (it was one of the first amil books I’d read), I was uncomfortable with his later book on Daniel, _The Time of the End_, and his partial preterism. It seems as R.C. Sproul has gone that route also, as much as I am indebted to him, and love him.


----------



## ClayPot

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Below is a list of books (a couple of articles and one mp3 sermon series included) on Amillennialism and Revelation commentaries that are amil, plus one book on Daniel. There are a few I have not listed as I do not have them. I may add to this list as I am able.
> 
> I haven’t read Storms’ new book yet, but have looked through it. His is primarily a refutation of the premil view (he also refutes postmil) and a defense of the amil. I think it will be very good.
> 
> Riddlebarger’s two books (listed below) are both excellent; the one on antichrist is superb.
> 
> Venema’s _Promise of the Future_ has replaced Hoekema’s _The Bible and the Future _as the eschatology textbook of choice in the P&R seminaries (so I have heard). Both are excellent. I think Venema’s up-to-date views make it preferable if one has to choose between the two.
> 
> Engelsma’s two _lengthy_ articles on Amillennialism are outstanding. The book version of _Christ’s Spiritual Kingdom_ is preferable.
> 
> The Revelation commentators listed are all amil, all of them in the camp of “eclectic” interpretive methodology, or “modified idealist”, per Greg Beale, who seems to be taking the lead in the field of Revelation studies at this time.
> 
> Still, the others are also very good. Of especial note is Bauckham’s _The Theology of the Book of Revelation_ – a smaller work of 169 pages – filled as it is with profound insights and observations.
> 
> ​* = recommended
> 
> *Bibliography for Revelation and Amil:*
> 
> * G.K. Beale, _New International Greek Testament Commentary: Revelation_; _The IVP New Testament Commentary Series: 1-2 Thessalonians_; _Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament_; _Handbook on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament: Exegesis and Interpretation_; and _The Use of Daniel in Jewish Apocalyptic Literature and in the Revelation of St. John_
> ​* Dennis E. Johnson, _Triumph of the Lamb_
> ​* Cornelis P. Venema, _The Promise of the Future_
> ​* William Hendriksen, _More Than Conquerors_; and _Three Lectures on the Book of Revelation_
> ​* Michael Wilcock, _The Message of Revelation_
> ​* Richard Bauckham, _The Climax of Prophecy_; and _The Theology of the Book of Revelation_
> ​* Kim Riddlebarger, _The Man of Sin: Uncovering the Truth About the Antichrist_; and, _A Case for Amillennialism: Understanding the End Times_
> ​* David J. Engelsma, _Christ’s Spiritual Kingdom: A Defense of _Reformed_ Amillennialism _(A shortened online version); and _The Messianic Kingdom and Civil Government_ (article)
> ​* Stephen S. Smalley, _The Revelation To John: A Commentary on the Greek Text of the Apocalypse_
> ​* Vern Poythress, _The Returning King: A Guide to the Book of Revelation_
> ​* R.C.H. Lenski, _The Interpretation of St. John’s Revelation_
> ​* Stuart Olyott, _Dare to Stand Alone: Daniel Simply Explained_
> ​* Samuel E. Waldron, _The End Times Made Simple_
> ​* Anthony Hoekema, _The Bible and the Future_
> ​* Simon J. Kistemaker, _New Testament Commentary: Revelation_
> ​* Arturo Azurdia, _An Exposition of the Book of Revelation (81 MP3 sermons)_
> William E. Cox, _Amillennialism Today_
> ​* Leon Morris, _The Book of Revelation (Revised Edition)_
> ​* G.B. Caird, _The Revelation of Saint John_
> Richard Bewes, _The Lamb Wins_
> Herman Hoeksema, _Behold, He Cometh!_ [with some reservations]
> ​* Sam Storms, _Kingdom Come: The Amillennial Alternative _(he was premil, and now uses his old knowledge to expose its errors)
> Ian Boxall, _The Revelation of Saint John
> 
> ---------
> 
> _I hope this is helpful.



Steve, thank you for pointing out those resources!


----------

